# Kindle Voyage (5 payments @ $40)



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

(1) is this something new

(2) is it like a lay-a- way where you get it after fully paid for or do you receive Voyage at end of March when they are back in stock again


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I didn't see that offer.  I got offered 6 months financing.  Will they be billing your credit card?  If yes, then it is not a lay away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When they've offered things like this before, they generally send the device as soon as available and then bill monthly according to the agreement.  So, no, not layaway. You do have to have a credit card on file, I think . . . . . even plenty of Gift Card credit won't be sufficient.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

MrKnucklehead said:


> (1) is this something new
> 
> (2) is it like a lay-a- way where you get it after fully paid for or do you receive Voyage at end of March when they are back in stock again


It's not new. I bought my Voyage on that plan. I received it immediately (last month, when they were in stock). So far I have only paid $50 (tax is paid up front). I considered it a great way to try it and see if I liked it. (Which I do).

I had used one of these offers the previous year on a Kindle device. So maybe the offer shows up once a year, or periodically?


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

The same plan is offered on the Kindle Paperwhite (newest one) as of this week. Five payments (no interest) of $23.80 for the Paperwhite which ships right away.  No waiting!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered one using the 5 pay plan. The only part that doesn't make sense is the anticipated delivery date of April 1 when it's 2 day shipping.


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

I believe the Kindle Voyage is on back order until March 30th.  Thus, your anticipated arrival date of April 1st.


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

Where do you find this I looked and did not see it?  

Thanks, Seadogg


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

When I ordered the Voyage, the offer was on the right hand side of screen under the payment options. I ordered the Paperwhite this weekend and did not see the offer, but when I put it in my basket and went to checkout, it automatically defaulted to the 5 payment plan. Thought it was strange that it did not show on the order page. If interested, you might call Amazon Customer Service and ask about it. In case anyone is interested, here is the email they sent regarding this purchase:

You will be charged for your first payment, plus applicable tax and shipping charges, when your Kindle ships. Your remaining balance will be charged in 4 monthly payments, according to the payment schedule detailed below. 
Payment Schedule 
- When your Kindle ships: $23.80 
- 30 days from shipment date: $23.80
- 60 days from shipment date: $23.80
- 90 days from shipment date: $23.80
- 120 days from shipment date: $23.80

Total $119.00, plus applicable tax and shipping charges

If you need further assistance with your order, you can reach us by clicking Contact Us on our Kindle Support pages at:

*http://www.amazon.com/kindlesupport
*
We hope to see you again soon!

Sincerely,

Kindle Customer Service
Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/kindlesupport


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't see this offer. Is it for Amazon credit cards only? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't find it either went all the way through to lacy click to order


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmmm.  Wonder why I got the offer?  I had no idea it existed until I was ready to place my order.  My only suggestion is to call customer service and ask about the offer.  As you can see, I did get the offer, so not sure why it would not be offered to all.  Luvmykindle3, it is not for Amazon credit cards only as I do not have one.  But, obviously, you do need a credit card on file.  I would definitely call customer service!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not sure there is any rhyme or reason as to who or when Amazon makes the payment-plan offer.  When the Voyage was first available to order, quite a few people mentioned being offered a payment plan when they checked out.  I did call Kindle Customer Service to ask if I could take advantage of a payment plan and was told no, that it was luck of the draw if it was offered and they wouldn't/couldn't specifically authorize it for an individual account.


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm glad that you contacted Amazon Customer Service even though they were unable to help you at the moment.  I'd keep watching the link for an offer to pop up.  With Amazon, you never know!  Maybe making an inquiry will trigger an offer?  So, from what you were told, I guess I just got lucky!  Hopefully, you will see an offer soon.  Sure makes it easy to purchase a Kindle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't get that offer either when I ordered my Voyage, might have used it. I did get it in the past for I think the HDX, or might have been the PW2 when it came out, but I already had the PW1 at the time. 

I only saw that offer once for my account, it was like a orange banner on the top of the product page.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

ReadingJoy said:


> I'm glad that you contacted Amazon Customer Service even though they were unable to help you at the moment. I'd keep watching the link for an offer to pop up. With Amazon, you never know! Maybe making an inquiry will trigger an offer? So, from what you were told, I guess I just got lucky! Hopefully, you will see an offer soon. Sure makes it easy to purchase a Kindle.


Thanks, but no worries, I went right ahead and bought the Voyage full price without a payment plan. I love it.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I was just noticed the 5 monthly payment plan was removed from my Wish List!!!


----------



## waitforit (Nov 24, 2014)

I ordered in October and was given $40 off and 6 months to pay if I got a store card. . So I did.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I yanked my order from Amazon.com and bought a Voyage last night at Best Buy...

sales associate at local Best Buy (near Niagara Falls, NY) said they had quite a few on stock because of high price...

I know they're two different kind of 6" devices,but, you can buy TWO Kindle Fire's for the price of ONE Kindle Voyage...


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

You must have them all up there. There are none in stock in the Houston area. I thought I might do the same but will just wait on Amazon since it has to ship regardless and I got the 5 pay deal.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

MrKnucklehead said:


> I know they're two different kind of 6" devices,but, you can buy TWO Kindle Fire's for the price of ONE Kindle Voyage...


Well, not if you get the 16 GB Fire....I would personally avoid the 8 GB one. Tablet operating systems take up a lot more space than e-ink operating systems.

I have the Fire 6 (16gb) and the Voyage. I prefer to read on the Voyage, although the Fire is GREAT for reading on. It is slow, though, for example after having wifi on, and trying to read a kindle book.....sometimes it just totally freezes up. No freezing on the Voyage!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got an email updating my delivery to Wed. 3/25 from Wed. 4/1 so just a few days rather than a week and a half. I won't complain. Not that it does any good, based on experience anyway.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I finally got the option for this offer, so I'm going to give the voyage a try!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

